# Colorado MTB Tandem Rally?



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Did I get your attention? Hardly a Rally, but the plan is to get a few tandems together in Winter Park Colorado on October 3rd and 4th. Hard to say how many we can get to come out play - but it sounds like we already have 3 or 4 others.

So I'm putting it out there. First "annual"?? MTB tandem group ride. Anyone who thinks they can make it, chime in on the forum or feel free to PM me. If I get more than the handfull of tandems that are already "in", I'll do an evite or something.

The idea is just to get a group of us to go play on the big bikes!! We're hoping to ride together for a day or two and likely share a few meals and drinks etc.

For those of you not familiar with the Winter Park area, it has some outstanding trails and many of them are quite "tandem friendly". They claim to have over 600 miles of mountain bike trails in the Winter Park/Fraser Valley.

Dan


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well we actually got a few big bikes to come out and play! :thumbsup:

We had 5 tandems yesterday and 4 today, VERY COOL!!!! The weather was about perfect! A bit of a chill in the air, but great for riding!

It was a lot of fun riding with other mountain tandems. Yesterday we did a Classic Winter Park ride. From starting from Fraser Colorado>St. Louis Creek Road>Northwest Passage>County Road 50>Tippery Creek>Spruce Creek>Flume>Chainsaw. AWESOME RIDE!!! on the North facing side of Tippery, we rode in a couple of inches of snow. Three of the tandms continued on to Elk Meadow>D2>Couny Road 159>Vasquez...intended to ride Blue Sky, but one of us busted a front derailer and we made the repair and decided to head back to town.

Today we did a shorter ride and rode a bunch of trails in the old Idlewild Ski area. Great single track!!

Oh and I got to ride on the back of a tandem too! Very funny, he told me, "get on b*tch"! to much laughter from all the others (stokers included). We did a short climb and managed to bust the drive side chain... Sure gives me an aprreciation for what its like turning over control and what the view is like from back there :eekster:

I don't think we'll wait another year to get some big bikes together again. What a blast!!








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Winter Park Tandem 2009[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Winter Park Tandem 2009[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Winter Park Tandem 2009[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*video and pics*

One of the guys that we rode with put this together - its pretty cool. :thumbsup: 





Thanks Stephen!!!


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

*A little late*

Very disappointed that I just found this post. We were in Co for the last month riding all along the frontrange (even tried Barr Trail on Pikes Peak in CS). Would have loved to come join the fun.

If there is anyone in the Albuquerque area we would love to hook up this week (in the area until Sunday); just rode the Foothill Trails below Sandia Peak and I am glad to say my stoker still has her feet attached; the rocks were a bit large along trail 230. We have slicks we can throw on the bike should there be any road tandem teams too.


----------

